# Please help me help my mom!



## writermom333 (Dec 26, 2009)

Mom is 83 and was diagnosed last year with Parkinson's. She is experiencing EXTREME fatigue and weakness beyond what the doc expects with Parkinson's. Last week her blood test results were:

TSH 0.903 (down from 1.32 18 mos ago)

Free T 4 1.06 (down from 1.13)

Her doc told her the results are excellent. She takes 75 mcg of Levothyroxin each day.

A few months ago my doc increased my meds even tho my numbers were better than Mom's because I told him my symptoms and he said that matters as much as the numbers. I'm feeling much better!

If this was your mom would you be satisfied with the docs response?

Thanks!


----------



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

While the tests can be "perfect" and you may still have hypo symptoms, it could be other things causing the fatigue such as a nutrient deficiency (Iron, B12, etc).

It would be nice to get her FT3 to see if that is OK or low. She could have a conversion issue (like i appear to have). Selenium and Zinc are important for conversion (going to take my brazil nut now after talking about it).

I think further testing is needed here. FT3, RT3, Thyroid Antibodies would be nice if you can get them to run them. But Doctors mostly only do TSH and sometimes FT4. They assume your body will do the rest...which isn't always the case.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> TSH 0.903 (down from 1.32 18 mos ago)
> 
> Free T 4 1.06 (down from 1.13)


Do you have the ( ranges) for the lab results you posted?


----------

